# NOUVEL IPAD vs VIEUX MBP



## macdani (15 Février 2013)

Hello,
Je vais essayer d'être bref et précis...
Je viens d'acquérir un nouvel Ipad mais j'ai un vieux MBP (version 10.5.8)
Le problème est que l'Ipad ne prends pas en compte les ordis qui ne sont pas sous snow léopard!
Je pars ce dimanche pour des vacances et j'aimerai (c'est la moindre des choses...) profiter de mon joujou!:rose:

Je suis aller chez un technicien pour Mac, mais eux non plus (ne peuvent plus avoir...)de CD pour m'installer le S.L.:hein:
Il fallait que je commande le CD via apple store... Mais c'est trop tard pour moi si je le commandais aujourd'hui je ne le recevrai pas avant la semaine prochaine!

J'ai besoin donc de votre aide pour trouver une autre solution (efficace et rapide...) pour pouvoir importer ma musique et des films.

Pour les films il paraît qu'il existe un programme à télécharger qui permet de voir les film en avi etc... via l'adaptateur usb (mais je ne connais pas ce site...)

Merci d'avance pour votre aide!


----------



## fousfous (15 Février 2013)

Déjà tu pourras te servir de ton iPad, il fonctionne sans ordinateur.Après tu peux télécharger deezer pour avoir de la musique.
Et pour les vidéos je ne sais pas.


----------



## macdani (15 Février 2013)

fousfous a dit:


> Déjà tu pourras te servir de ton iPad, il fonctionne sans ordinateur


Ah t'en es sûre???!!! 


fousfous a dit:


> .Après tu peux télécharger deezer pour avoir de la musique.
> Et pour les vidéos je ne sais pas.


Moi c'est ma musique que je veux... et pas devoir payer un abonnement pour écouter ce que j'ai déjà!
Deezer est bien payant pour une écoute complète et sans connexion?


----------



## lineakd (16 Février 2013)

@macdani, regarde avec l'application ifunbox sur ton mac pour la musique.
Pour la vidéo, tu peux trouver des applications comme oplayer qui te permettra de transférer les vidéos en wifi ou encore avec goodreader qui permet aussi en usb avec goodreaderusb. Tu peux aussi utiliser goodreader, pour la musique mais c'est le lecteur de l'application qui lira les musiques et non l'application itunes.
Il existe aussi des disques dur en wifi comme kingston wi-drive.


----------



## Lauange (16 Février 2013)

hello

tu peux injecter sur ton ipad de la musique, des films et des documents avec itools.

A+


----------



## macdani (16 Février 2013)

Lauange a dit:


> hello
> 
> tu peux injecter sur ton ipad de la musique, des films et des documents avec itools.
> 
> A+



HELLO!
Pourrais-tu m'assister à l'installation de ce programme?
Faut-il que je l'installe sur mon MBP ou sur mon iPad/iPhone ou sur les 3???
J'ai du mal à trouver le programme...Sur le site "Télécharger.com" il n'est plus accessible... Et ceux que j'ai trouvé ne sont pas compatible avec ma version de mon Mac OSX 10.5.8!

Merci d'avance pour ta précieuse aide!


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h18 ----------




lineakd a dit:


> @macdani, regarde avec l'application ifunbox sur ton mac pour la musique.
> Pour la vidéo, tu peux trouver des applications comme oplayer qui te permettra de transférer les vidéos en wifi ou encore avec goodreader qui permet aussi en usb avec goodreaderusb.



Je n'arrive pas à trouver une bonne version de "ifunbox"tous ceux que j'ai télécharger ne s'ouvre pas...
Et pour les autres n'en parlons pas...


----------



## MiWii (17 Février 2013)

Si tu utilises une application comme O'player HD, tu peux te connecter à ton mac via son adresse ip (pour peu que tu ais activé le partage de disque sur ce dernier) et de là, via l'application, tu vas chercher les musiques et les films que tu veux. 

Soit tu les lis directement en streaming, soit tu les telecharges dans l'application pour les avoit en local dans ton ipad et les visionner/ecouter plus tard.


----------



## macdani (17 Février 2013)

MiWii a dit:


> Si tu utilises une application comme O'player HD, tu peux te connecter à ton mac via son adresse ip (pour peu que tu ais activé le partage de disque sur ce dernier) et de là, via l'application, tu vas chercher les musiques et les films que tu veux.
> 
> Soit tu les lis directement en streaming, soit tu les telecharges dans l'application pour les avoit en local dans ton ipad et les visionner/ecouter plus tard.



Trop compliqué pour moi tout ça...:hein::rose:


----------



## lineakd (17 Février 2013)

@macdani, oops... iFunbox & iTools mais il semble que la configuration minimum soit l'os x 10.6. :rose:
Pour oPlayer HD voici un ancien tutoriel et celui-ci pour goodreader.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2013)

Si tu as quelqu'un dans ton entourage qui est sur windows, sert-toi de leur PC (en mettant la dernière MAJ de iTunes... (solution à utiliser dans l'urgence)


----------



## filaton (19 Février 2013)

Télécharge SL vite fait bien fait !


----------



## macdani (15 Juillet 2013)

Je n'ai toujours pas réussi à transférer ma bibliothèque iTunes sur mon iPad...
Quelqu'un aurait-il une solution efficace pour moi???!


----------

